# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Antwort zu Angiogenese nicht eingestellt

## Hans-J.

Hallo Herr Jünemann oder Vertreter im Auftrag,

am 15.08.09 ca. 11 Uhr 05 habe ich eine Antwort auf Günter Feicks Artikel zu Angiogenesehemmer eingestellt.

Bedauerlicherweise ist dieser nicht erschienen.

Evtl. wäre dieser im Cache oder Zwischenspeicher noch einmal zu retten.

Einen Fehler beim Einstellen schließe ich aus.


Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Pinguin

*Fehlender Beitrag*

Lieber Hans-Jürgen, das ist mir auch schon passiert und Holger gab den Tip, an den letzten Beitrag einfach einen weiteren anzuhängen und diesen Lockbeitrag gleich wieder zu löschen. Es funktionierte!! Übrigens entsteht diese Unregelmäßigkeit nach meiner Beobachtung immer dann, wenn eine neue Seite für den betreffenden Beitrag geöffnet werden muss. Trotzdem fröhliche Grüße.

*"Wir leben mit mehr Menschen zusammen, als wir ertragen können, und wir leben mit mehr Dingen zusammen, als wir beherrschen können"*
(Yona Friedmann, ungarischer Architekt)

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Harald,

kannst du mir noch ein Hinweis geben, wie ich einen Thread wieder löschen kann?

Ein Versuch wäre es ja wert.

Herzliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Pinguin

*Löschung von Beiträgen ?*

Lieber Hans-Jürgen, eine Löschung von Beiträgen ist seit einiger Zeit nur innerhalb der ersten ca. 45 Minuten nach Eingabe möglich. Ein selbst begonnener Thread bzw. der Titel des Threads kann nur von der Administration entfernt werden, während die Textlöschung eines begonnenen Threads von Dir selbst ebenfalls nur in den etwa 45 Minuten nach Einstellung vorgenommen werden kann. Nach Textlöschung könnte man dann höflicherweise vermerken, dass man selbst die Löschung eingeleitet hatte. Eine Begründung hierfür ist nicht erforderlich, könnte aber z. B. lauten "wegen geänderter Sachlage". Das ist mein augenblicklicher Kenntnisstand. Holger wird mich sicher korrigieren oder ergänzende Erläuterungen hinzufügen.

----------

